

The State of Wyoming Has Two Escalators - duggieawesome
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/07/the-state-of-wyoming-has-2-escalators/277891/

======
incision
During tourist season here in DC I often think something along the lines of
"Is this the first escalator these folks have ever seen?".

This article makes me think the answer might be "yes" more often than I'd
imagined.

~~~
JonSkeptic
I know the feeling! It's so annoying when people don't know to stand to one
side of escalator and they take up the whole thing. It's five times more
annoying when it's an airport escalator and you just got done waiting in line
for an hour and then being molested by airport security.

Move to one side people! /rant

~~~
lmm
Surely that ought to lessen the annoyance? If you've just been held up for an
hour anyway, another 20 seconds doesn't make a lot of difference.

~~~
johnchristopher
Unfortunately no, the irritation piles up until a threshold after which
anything can make you snap.

------
ssharp
So Wyoming has as many escalators as they do Senators.

~~~
cafard
Yet surely California has more than twice as many escalators than it has
Representatives.

